# Stop Barking and scaring the crap out of eveyone that wallks thru the door...manners



## Julz_e (Mar 13, 2010)

we need help with manners.We are new gsd owners... Hannah is 1-2 years old, and we start puppy school next sat.. but from what i understand I should be able to teach her some stuff on my own...but i have no idea where to start. 

Here are my questions:
1. How to I stop the barking and following of people that she does when people come to the house? If someone walks up or down the stairs the dog goes into barking mode and a gsd bark isn't a happy little bark...it's scary.

2. We discovered she can rip screens with her paws...any good ideas on how to prevent this from happening again, without having to never open my windows again. 

3. She seems very protective of us, which is nice, but it's over protective... how do we stop this behavior??


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I truly think your best plan of action is to get into that training class ASAP. I'm glad to see that you'll begin next Saturday. You will be surprised how much that will help! 

It is important to remember that you'll get out of your class exactly what you put in. It's a lot of work, but well worth it. 

Also - welcome to the world of the GSD!


----------



## Julz_e (Mar 13, 2010)

ugh... that's what i have been waiting for, we have had her a week since her eval with the behavior guy to know she has fear aggression, but i am dying to know what to do with her... I have been reading lots of cesear books etc... but I still really have no clue what i am doing....


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When it comes to problems like "fear aggression" & not having any idea what to do, you really need professional assistance, IMO. 

I truly commend you for wanting to help your dog, and I can tell you want what is best for your dog as well as your family. 

Somebody else on this forum may have an idea or two for you. Good luck, and please keep us updated on your dog!


----------



## Julz_e (Mar 13, 2010)

we walk her everyday, and use leave it if she is looking at another dog, and it's helping, but we are not there yet... it will be awhile. I did buy a mesh muzzle, Our backyard is not fenced and we have two small neighbor dogs. The muzzle is for when they are out, but i still need to take hannah out, it's a preventative and saftey measure thing for me... i feel a little safter... just knowing i have a back up if something really goes hairy with her. She is usually just fine but the the little shitzu makes her bonkers. we did find out from the vet yest. that she tested a faint postivie to lyme disease...so we are starting antibiotics for that...... I just want her to be a functioning dog, not a dog with issues, and a dog with manners... I guess this is good training for me to wait...she i know she won't be changing her habbits overnight.


----------

